# 323Bh Dinette Bed



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

OK stupid question how do the seat cushions have to be arranged to make the dinette a bed LOL 
I've looked on the interwebs with no luck.

thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

millard1028 said:


> OK stupid question how do the seat cushions have to be arranged to make the dinette a bed LOL
> I've looked on the interwebs with no luck.
> 
> thanks


Oh...you need at least 1000 post before we can release that kind of information....









Joking aside...I have no clue. I think others have got close, then added something like a swim noodle to close the final gaps.


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK stupid question how do the seat cushions have to be arranged to make the dinette a bed LOL
> I've looked on the interwebs with no luck.
> 
> thanks


Oh...you need at least 1000 post before we can release that kind of information....









Joking aside...I have no clue. I think others have got close, then added something like a swim noodle to close the final gaps.
[/quote]

Ok i'm glad I'm not the only one who couldn't figure it out!.....a swim noodle! that can't be right HAHA


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ob277rl said:


> Millard1028 we have found that the cushions don't make for a comfortable bed. I went to Academy Sporting Goods and bought an inexpensive Coleman air mattress (Full size) and now the dinette is comfortable. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Ah man...he needs 988 more posts for that level of kick butt info.


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Ah man, I know the rules but I guess I am just a softie at heart. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


OK OK lol i get it I don't post much. But i just got it in oct so i've only used 1 time! I was showing my in laws the new camper(they are now looking to get in the camping community) and they asked how to make it a bed, I was dumbfounded. Thank god I have such a great place to find anything and everything about outbacks! No on a side note which is better bal x chocks or the deluxe chock? on my passport i had the xl-x chock with no issues i borrowed a set of bal deluxe chocks and had the camper move a bit the first nigh...never did that with the passport. I didn't know if it was the older style chocks or just the added weight of the outback. my passport was a 3220bh


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think you know I was kidding about post count...but to be clear, I was just joking.









For chocking your tires, I use the BAL X and love them. I still use them on my Bighorn with 6 point auto leveling.


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think you know I was kidding about post count...but to be clear, I was just joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know you are







. That is the older chock....I had the camper move with that one. i'm asking about the new style x-chock.


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Millard1028 I replaced the scissor jacks with BAL Deluxe Telescoping Stabilizing Jacks which took care of the side to side movement. I have had good luck with the Ultra-Tow Wheel Chock/Lock from Northern Tool & Equipment that has done a great job on the front to back movement. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> ...


thanks for the info the 2015 323bh comes with JT strong arm stabilizers so side to side sway is minimal at best. I use the bal x-chock to one stop it from rolling away and stop the front to back sway.


----------



## Krause0819 (May 18, 2015)

millard1028 said:


> OK stupid question how do the seat cushions have to be arranged to make the dinette a bed LOL
> I've looked on the interwebs with no luck.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Krause0819 (May 18, 2015)

I just asked the same question. On our Jayco they fit perfectly. Our New Outback 298RE we were confused this weekend to say the least.


----------

